# Martial Arts



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 5, 2007)

This includes MMA, pankrachea (spellled right?) the french style that is translated as old shoe (dunno the word...sorry), kung fu, judo, karate, tkd, etc. You're experience, why you chose to study that art how long (rank if there is any), or just your knowlege on the arts themselves!


----------



## Asa (Sep 5, 2007)

Doing jiu jitsu, haven't done it long, only about 2 years. Thought it was a good way to learn self defence. I'm a white/yellow :lol:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 5, 2007)

> Doing jiu jitsu, haven't done it long, only about 2 years. Thought it was a good way to learn self defence. I'm a white/yellow :lol:


Sweet! I'm learning judo very similar to jj but no strength involved really. Requeires more science really!! Leverage (Archimedes) and newton's laws believe it or not!


----------



## Asa (Sep 5, 2007)

jiu jitsu is also into that.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 5, 2007)

Jigoro Kano was a jj master and derived judo fro jj..but he took out all techniques that required brute strength and strikes though some skools teach the strikes for self-defense purposes only not in the sport


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 6, 2007)

No one else?


----------



## Asa (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, let's hear more about you.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 6, 2007)

> Well, let's hear more about you.


SAdly i dont attend any schools, but i learn from books and websites and tv. use whatever i can. I've practiced judo which works well for me as it doesnt require too much strength but more science. I know some kali and nunchaku (nunchucks) and even judo using nunchaku! :shock: I know the history of many arts and find them all beautiful and deadly. I am very shocked to find out that the FRENCH have a fighting style that is recognized by the world. :shock: :shock: :shock: I am a student of war by study and practice (the martial arts) and am spiritual about it as well. It is, as the saying goes, a way of life.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2007)

Bagua Zhang (Chinese), Aikido (Japanese), Hapkido (Korean), Tae Kwon Do (Korean). I did Tae Kwon Do for about 8 years.


----------



## Asa (Sep 7, 2007)

> Bagua Zhang (Chinese), Aikido (Japanese), Hapkido (Korean), Tae Kwon Do (Korean). I did Tae Kwon Do for about 8 years.


How is the 'theory' of Bagua Zhang?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 7, 2007)

> Bagua Zhang (Chinese), Aikido (Japanese), Hapkido (Korean), Tae Kwon Do (Korean). I did Tae Kwon Do for about 8 years.


how old were you when you started


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2007)

The theory of Bagua Zhang is to stay grounded and use excessive force to stop multiple attackers. There are very few kicks because it leaves you vulnerable. Another point is to attack your opponent from different angles (circle behind them for example) so that you get the advantage. Moving your opponent off balance and taking advantage of their weakness is key.

It is a fairly brutal philosophy, but I like the efficency of it.

I started Tae Kwon Do when I was seven years old. I am thrity-seven now.

I have two daughters and I am trying to get them both to learn Aikido.


----------



## Asa (Sep 7, 2007)

Aikido is an excellent sport


----------



## Schloaty (Sep 27, 2007)

Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate for about 17 years - I'm second degree black.

Also kickboxing, for about 10 years. Not pro or anything, but LOTS of sparing.

Some grappling, but most of that was learned from experience, not instruction.

So, to the main art, Kenpo - you ask why?

Well, as a kid, I took Tae Kwon Do and Shotokan classes (at separate times), and I'm just one of those people who refuses to accept the answer "because that's the way it's done."

Kenpo was the next art I found, and it provided me with the intelectual, mechanical and bio-physics (withing reason for a MA class) that I needed. It's also a beatuful blend of so many different fighting phillosphies.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 27, 2007)

Anybody practice with weaponry? I use kali stick, nunchaku, tapered staff,knife and boken.


----------



## Asa (Sep 27, 2007)

I tried the weaponry, but it was all floaty 'swing in the air randomly and person blocks randomly according to official rules (randomly)' so I didn't stick with it.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Oct 1, 2007)

Asa said:


> I tried the weaponry, but it was all floaty 'swing in the air randomly and person blocks randomly according to official rules (randomly)' so I didn't stick with it.


AW! :blink: Weapons training can be very useful for strengthing the limbs, joints, etc. Thats a HUGE reason the Shaolin use live weaponry also so the opponets know that they are in danger and need to use their full skill so it is like an actual fight.


----------



## lionsden112002 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yang Style Tai Chi Chuan. Nearly two years. Bare hand form and sword form. I am about half way through learning the sword form. Also do a lot of Chigung in the class I take.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Oct 1, 2007)

lionsden112002 said:


> Yang Style Tai Chi Chuan. Nearly two years. Bare hand form and sword form. I am about half way through learning the sword form. Also do a lot of Chigung in the class I take.


As a kung fu practioner and martial artist, you should know that there is no end to any form. You can continue to find more knowledge and expand your power and wisdom.


----------



## Guest_lionsden112002_* (Oct 2, 2007)

buddhistsoldier88 said:


> As a kung fu practioner and martial artist, you should know that there is no end to any form. You can continue to find more knowledge and expand your power and wisdom.


Yes of course it is always one step taken and many more to take...

what I am describing is my teachers method of showing me the sword form in steps that can be committed to memory and performance. The set has a beginning middle and end and I am nearly half way through learning the form.


----------



## mantisfu (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been studying Northern Praying Mantis Kung Fu for about 7 yrs in the Wah Lum System. Also I have had training in the old marine corps system LINE(Pre-MCMAT), and some mixed martial arts training/kickboxing. I was compeating untill last year, I tore my ACL( multiple 360 jump cresent kicks on uneven ground with an over-rotation) We do a lot of weapons. I currently have the following in my arsenal: Broad Sword, Stick,Double Daggers, Flute, Short Handle 9Ring,2 handed Gim. The French system you are referring to is called Savate (Old Boots) and the only thing I have noticed that was unique to the system was the position of the foot during certain kicks because of the reinforcment of the toe and heel of the boot.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Oct 2, 2007)

i still find it amazing that the french have a martial art....it just weirds me out....they are terrible at war and yet they have a M/A...i dont get it.... :lol: Anyone on here take it?


----------



## sk8erkho (Oct 2, 2007)

Practiced Shotokan, Japanese hard style for some years. Made it to Brown belt until Sensei decided to abandon us and return the the Carribean Islands. Have not heard from him since. Now that I'm older I find that, for females, an art which does not stress meeting force with force is the way to go. I am now seeking instruction in the art of Tai Chi Chaun for conditioning and self defense. All of that kiaing and closed hand to hand combat , and tournaments was cool when I was younger but now I see the differences between the many arts of self defense. I have been learning from videos and books and a friend but would really like to take it to the next level and find a reasonable institution to follow up with. This is cool discussion here!! Glad I clicked it!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Oct 3, 2007)

sk8erkho said:


> Practiced Shotokan, Japanese hard style for some years. Made it to Brown belt until Sensei decided to abandon us and return the the Carribean Islands. Have not heard from him since. Now that I'm older I find that, for females, an art which does not stress meeting force with force is the way to go. I am now seeking instruction in the art of Tai Chi Chaun for conditioning and self defense. All of that kiaing and closed hand to hand combat , and tournaments was cool when I was younger but now I see the differences between the many arts of self defense. I have been learning from videos and books and a friend but would really like to take it to the next level and find a reasonable institution to follow up with. This is cool discussion here!! Glad I clicked it!


You might be interested in judo as well. Another japanese art. You do not meet force with force but use the force of your opponet to throw him. I fought a 220 lbs kid before. Football and basketball etc. We had a disagreement he got violent first and i took a hit. I'm 5'7" and like 150lbs. he had a good 70lbs on me. It hurt. Then he , oh so stupidly, ran at me and i grabbed his collar, sat on my rear, put my right foot in to his hip and threw him across the room because of his momentum mixed with mine. After that he never messed with me.


----------



## Engraver30 (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't practiced in about a year do to some injuries, but I studied and taught Aikido for about 13 years. In Aikido, we studied with a staff, sword, tanto.

I also studied kendo(japanese sword fencing) for about 2 years, escrima (philipinno stick fighting) about 1 year.

When I was in my earily twentys, I did MMA(before it was popular) for a couple years and I also was training for the tough man contest (though I never entered in it).

I am just about ready to start training my daughter who just turned 6 and my son who is 5. The have seen me train, and have been asking me for a while to start training them, but now I think they are ready.

Tony


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Oct 8, 2007)

Engraver30 said:


> I haven't practiced in about a year do to some injuries, but I studied and taught Aikido for about 13 years. In Aikido, we studied with a staff, sword, tanto. I also studied kendo(japanese sword fencing) for about 2 years, escrima (philipinno stick fighting) about 1 year.
> 
> When I was in my earily twentys, I did MMA(before it was popular) for a couple years and I also was training for the tough man contest (though I never entered in it).
> 
> ...


To get certain techniques starting at an early age is best. the brain absorbs so much more than an older one does. Dont just teach them techniques, but also the lessons behind them (such as anger control) as that is crucial to the training.

Anybody have any stories about times they have had to defend themselves? or anyother experiences


----------

